# $14k 1999 Schwinn. Lmao



## CrazyDave (Mar 22, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Panther-1999-/191833136445?hash=item2caa255d3d:g:BfEAAOSwr7ZW5Jor


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll have to keep an eye on that. It could get up to $21,000.00 with a bidding war.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2016)

Hopefully he meant $140.00 and got crazy with the zeros.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 23, 2016)

Guys it is for concerning collectors. Obviously, concerning must be a new slang term that means idiot.


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2016)

Maybe it is more expensive because its on a work stand.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 23, 2016)

well dam! I'm going to have to begin hording up all those 'concerning collectible' Jaguars I see on Craig's list for $40 too $150 all the time!

I bet colors other than black will get double the money too! $25,000 to $30,000, Ka-Ching!

Why, even now there's a "ladies" gray and white for only $95!!

  I'm off to get it!, who wants a discounted opportunity for a rare bisexual Jaguar? how's $10k sound for any Concerned collectors? send me your offers, who''ll give me $10.5K??

 'Schwinn Jaguar Beach Crusier Ladies - $95 (englewood)'  https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/bik/5490765370.html


----------



## Intense One (Mar 23, 2016)

That listing must be "FOR ENTERTAINMENT ONLY"....I'm entertained, alright....Lmao...


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 24, 2016)

This ones just as bad http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-1951...361379d&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=191833136445


----------



## bairdco (Mar 24, 2016)

The one posted above is a bit steep, but I know the guy who makes those tanks for motorized bikes. 

They're lazer cut stainless steel, beautifully tig welded, and fit perfectly. And not cheap.

More for the motorbike enthusiast, not for a collector.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 24, 2016)

Check out "sportsman flyer."

He's set 3-4 land speed records at Bonneville on handbuilt, custom "bicycles"  with a 150cc honda motor.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 24, 2016)

bairdco said:


> The one posted above is a bit steep, but I know the guy who makes those tanks for motorized bikes.
> 
> They're lazer cut stainless steel, beautifully tig welded, and fit perfectly. And not cheap.
> 
> More for the motorbike enthusiast, not for a collector.



Agreed! Still a little steep, but if your looking for a cool roller ready to slap a motor in......not a bad lookin way to go!  NOW THIS IS JUST AS BAD! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Panther-1999-/191833136445?hash=item2caa255d3d:g:BfEAAOSwr7ZW5Jor


----------

